# My Bear Hunt (FULL VERSION) at 10 Yards



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very cool Matt, very cool. Congrats to ya !

Shouldn't this be posted in the fishing forum?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! Good bears!


----------

